# No more throwdowns?



## aneura (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 16, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2014)

I like the throw downs, even though I don't participate in them. If helps needed I'd volunteer to help organize them and get em rolling again.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't mean to be dumb here but The Throwdowns are a smoking contest obviously, but what all goes on ??  Again sorry if this is a dumb question !    WHB


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2014)

Did not mean to do two posts on this thread prior to this, did not think the first went thru as my inet connection was being weird.  WHB


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2014)

WHB-throwdowns are smoking contest where the contestent submits their entry and all the entries are voted on. The person running the throwdown gives a theme and a phrase that needs to be included in the entry post-


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2014)

How very fun!

How about, "The Islands," (and people can choose to present from whichever specific island they wish and/or create whatever it is which that word represents to them)?

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mchar69 (Feb 28, 2014)

Leah got a little too creative on that idea (as usual)

so killed the thread.  (J/K)

So throwdowns are where people meet and sample

the 'q and then rate it?

I might do well, last poker game someone piped up and said

"I'll bet $50 i make the best 'q  -

and the one guy who's had mine a bunch

flat out killed the idea said "You'll Lose".


----------

